# Hydraulic Lifts For Under Bed Storage



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

I've been meaning to try and find some of those hydraulic lifts/supports to install under our queen bed storage compartment. It's so ackward to try and hold the bed up and lift the door open to store things. Anyone tell me where to purchase what I need and what to ask for?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Here's a link to a previous thread on the subject.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...0lifts&st=0

Have fun.

Mark


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

mswalt said:


> Here's a link to a previous thread on the subject.
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...0lifts&st=0
> 
> ...


Great - this thread is very helpful. Now I'm wondering if I can buy the struts at an Auto Supply store instead of having to pay shipping thru CW. This question was brought up in the thread but never really answered.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Eric&Lesley said:


> Here's a link to a previous thread on the subject.
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...0lifts&st=0
> 
> ...


Great - this thread is very helpful. Now I'm wondering if I can buy the struts at an Auto Supply store instead of having to pay shipping thru CW. This question was brought up in the thread but never really answered.
[/quote]
Yes, I have seen these at Auto Zone, and Advance Auto...Wish I saw them before I paid too much at Camping World


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

This is not as easy as it sounds unless you are real lucky and happen to get it right the first time. If you have a memory foam topper or are planning to get one be sure to get more than 40# cylinders. Due to the additional weight of the topper I had to replace the one's the dealer added (40#)when we bought the trailer with 3/4" piston cylinders with nearly double the force. This might seem excessive but it still takes little force to put the bed down. The trick is if the cylinders are to light they wont hold the bed up and if to heavy the bed will not stay down. Good luck.

Rick


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Yup! I was just in our local Auto Zone to buy some car wax and right across the aisle was a 10' section of these struts - all sorts of sizes and lengths. I didn't check the prices, but I would bet that they are much cheaper there than Camping World (who think all their stuff is gold plated, I think).

But rather than put struts on the bed bottom, I am considering installing some cabinet doors at the end of the bed (after cutting out an opening). I just did this under the dinette seat that had all that unused space beneath it.

Just food for thought.

Mike


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I used the 60lbs type and now wish I went with the heavier ones. The bed lifts easy but does not stay up on its own, but the mod was well worth it since now I can use the storage easier.

I bought mine at a CW while I was there, I think $12.50 per strut and about $2-3 for a set of brackets.

I got inside and closed the bed down to mark where to mount the brackets, very simple to do, maybe 30 minutes.

I replaced the cheapo plywood bed support with 3/4" pine boards and now the bed is properly supported and the supports just screwed right into it.

good luck


----------



## camp2run (Jun 15, 2007)

I used the 60lbs too, and it holds the bed and the foam topper up nicely. One difference is that I kept the 1/4 plywood, and instead just reinforced it with a 2x1 stock frame where I screwed the brackets in, so that probably endup up being a lighter solution that the replacement with 3/4 pine board.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I guess I'm just missing something here. What would you possibly need to store under your bed that is accessible from your outside storage, too? And that you'd need to be constantly accessing?









I've only had my bed up once, basically. And that was from underneath, from the front storage compartment, when I couldn't get in the door and had to have the gs crawl in to unlock a window.

Or maybe it's just because there is so much storage in my 31RQS I really don't need under-the-bed storage.
I dion't even use all the inside, accessible storage I have now.

Mark


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

On the 28-29 bhs there is a huge storage area that is about 3 feet deep by the width of the bed that is used for storage. But you have to lift the end of the bed up to get to it. Normally you hold the bed up with your head and neck to get stuff out of it.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> On the 28-29 bhs there is a huge storage area that is about 3 feet deep by the width of the bed that is used for storage. But you have to lift the end of the bed up to get to it. Normally you hold the bed up with your head and neck to get stuff out of it.


I'm assuming, then, that this area is not accessible from the storage inside the compartment under the bedroom?

Mark


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

no it's not


----------



## dancinmon (Oct 5, 2004)

I bought our 80# gas shocks at a local RV dealer. If you buy them from an auto parts store make sure you can get the ends with the balls on them that bolt to the bed. Most auto ones don't come with the ends because they use the ones that are already on the vehicle.

I bought the 80# shocks because we store our flat screen television and DVD player on the bed when we travel and have a memory foam topper which adds a lot of weight.

The 27 RLS has a storage area about 2' x 5' that is not accessable from the front storage compartment. My accumulator tank, tools, extra chairs, soda, bottled water, electric skillet, etc. are all stored in there. Can't imagine not having the shocks...the DW would never be able to hold it up. Keystone...these should be standard equipment on all Outbacks.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

On my 31fqbhs, there is already struts under the bed. I store all our life jackets as well as some tv tables in there. I find the struts to be a bit short though and so I usually have to sit on the step in front of my bed when reaching in there or else I have to duck pretty low. They seem to be very strong and hold the bed up well. I was thinking that maybe you guys might want to pop by the local dealer and take a peek at what they did/used to give you ideas.

Mswalt...the storage compartment under the bed isn't accessible from the pass-thru on my 5er either.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Mswalt...the storage compartment under the bed isn't accessible from the pass-thru on my 5er either





> no it's not


Well, then, that expalins the need for the struts. Never mind........

Mark


----------



## BullwinkleMoose (May 22, 2006)

One word of warning, install them with bolts and nuts. Wood screws will come loose. At least mine did.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

mswalt said:


> I guess I'm just missing something here. What would you possibly need to store under your bed that is accessible from your outside storage, too? And that you'd need to be constantly accessing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mark, on our RQS the storage area at the foot of the bed is not accessable from the outside pass thru- a gas strut on the foot section of bed woud give you access to that carpeted area. Unless my RQS is built different from everyone else's ?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Mark, on our RQS the storage area at the foot of the bed is not accessable from the outside pass thru- a gas strut on the foot section of bed woud give you access to that carpeted area. Unless my RQS is built different from everyone else's ?


Yes, but that area is rather small. The only thing I have ever put in theree was a small suitcase left over from when we took our clothes to the trailer. I have so much other storage, it's rather unneccessary to have to utilize a space that requires any work.









Thes rest of the underbed storage goes down into the front storage bin.

Mark


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I did this mod today. It was easy. I did it as a area to store extra blankets and my boots when winter camping. It was very easy!! It took some planing, but the labor was 20 min or so. I can say do you self a favor and just get the stuff at camping world. They are less money and they have the parts. I used the 80lb lifts and they work great!. Lift


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I was going to dod the same thing but did this instead.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...c=16477&hl=


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> I did this mod today. It was easy. I did it as a area to store extra blankets and my boots when winter camping. It was very easy!! It took some planing, but the labor was 20 min or so. I can say do you self a favor and just get the stuff at camping world. They are less money and they have the parts. I used the 80lb lifts and they work great!. Lift


Very nice jobâ€¦ clean!








Did you get everything from CW? Brackets too?
What are the bolts I see? Some sort of flat head,
Iâ€™ve seen some that are flat and have little â€œteethâ€ that 
will bite into the wood???
One more questionâ€¦ How did you determine where to
place your bracket on the plywood? Iâ€™ve seen others that
have made several holes before getting it just right.

Iâ€™ve been wanting to do this mod from day one. Just never
got around to doing it. The plywood has been replaced though.
It is now a little thicker and a couple of inches longer (easier to grab) and the corners have a radius.

MaeJae


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> I did this mod today. It was easy. I did it as a area to store extra blankets and my boots when winter camping. It was very easy!! It took some planing, but the labor was 20 min or so. I can say do you self a favor and just get the stuff at camping world. They are less money and they have the parts. I used the 80lb lifts and they work great!. Lift


Very nice jobâ€¦ clean!








Did you get everything from CW? Brackets too?
What are the bolts I see? Some sort of flat head,
Iâ€™ve seen some that are flat and have little â€œteethâ€ that 
will bite into the wood???
One more questionâ€¦ How did you determine where to
place your bracket on the plywood? Iâ€™ve seen others that
have made several holes before getting it just right.

Iâ€™ve been wanting to do this mod from day one. Just never
got around to doing it. The plywood has been replaced though.
It is now a little thicker and a couple of inches longer (easier to grab) and the corners have a radius.

MaeJae








[/quote]

Yes the brackets came from camping world as well. The bolts are a flat head with a square spot under it to stop it from turning. These dont have the teeth. The ones wiht the teeth are nuts. These are flat head bolts. 
If you look at one of the pictures of the top you will see lines i put on there. Those are the inside walls of the box. I transfered lines to the top so it would be easyer to work. I set the bracket on top as far back as i could go with out crossing the line and marked the spot. Make sure to leave space for the arm. The back bracket went all the way back and was installed with self tapping screws. If you need more info or better pics just let me know.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Kevin

do you got any pics? Our bed has a single piece of wood which also covers the storage area. It Think I will have to cut it so only the storage compart portion moves.

Thor


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Thor said:


> Kevin
> 
> do you got any pics? Our bed has a single piece of wood which also covers the storage area. It Think I will have to cut it so only the storage compart portion moves.
> 
> Thor


same camper as mine. Mine had hinges and it does open part of the under area, but that helps the angle. I dont think i would cut it.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

This was a great mod. BUT check how well the box is attached. I went back in the camper a few days later to find the lift's had moved the box away from the wall. I had to reattach it. I used bigged screws and went through the wall to the frame on the other side to make sure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Hi Lee- just a clarification... when you said the box pulled away from the wall, are you refering to the aluminum frame "box" that is attached to the front of the carpeted area? I was going to do the storage doors like Rubrhammer did, but our storage area is so small I think the lift is a better idea... Thanks for the pics!
Kevin


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Hi Lee- just a clarification... when you said the box pulled away from the wall, are you refering to the aluminum frame "box" that is attached to the front of the carpeted area? I was going to do the storage doors like Rubrhammer did, but our storage area is so small I think the lift is a better idea... Thanks for the pics!
> Kevin


Yep thats the one. I reattached it and its all good now.


----------

